# Car History Check PLEASE!!!



## dudealex1 (Apr 16, 2007)

If anybody could run a history report, I am considering buying a transmission removed from this car, so speeding tickets and mileage are my main issues, so I can get an idea of how hard and long it's been driven. Thank You
Vin: JNKCA21A3WT601678 (Should be a 1998 I30)
Email: [email protected]

Thank You


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't have carfax, sorry... you might want to try some other more heavily traffic'ed forums and see if anyone there has it and is willing to share.


----------

